# Broken elbow,how long does the pain last?



## Mark Walker (9 Dec 2012)

Broke my elbow three weeks ago , and still the pain the pain.!!
How long does the pain last ? I went to see a consultant last week and he said it would heal without a brace etc I asked him when i could cycle again and he said "now" I would love to but I am in pain unlocking a door never mind cycling.
I am a non user of pain killers (upset my stomach and make me feel queasy) ,Should I start ?
Thanks in anticipation of any help .
regards
Mark


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2012)

Can take a while. If doc says you can ride, give it a go. For my shoulder decompression they said fully healed in 3-6 months. In reality it was over 12 months before I was pain free. Fine now though.


----------



## Mark Walker (9 Dec 2012)

thanks chaps,going to bed now with a glass of red wine a hot water bottle for my arm and a couple of paracetamol.
Hope i have a better night !


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2012)

Ouch gws. I had tennis elbow surgery a month ago and still very sore. I am but allowed near a road on a bike until end Jan at the earliest. Probably wise as I can't really straighten it!!
As mentioned talk to GP about pain relief if required


----------



## jazzkat (10 Dec 2012)

Broke my collar bone 5/6 weeks ago, had it plated. Still in pain, struggling to get a full nights sleep. I'm slowly get the movement in it though. I would have thought an elbow would be worse!!
I'm on the turbo but couldn't ride on the road as I can only just hang onto the bars!
Pain relief wise my GP told me just paracetamol, co-codamol and ibubrofen when I need. I was having Ibuprofen 3 times a day, also every two hours alternating paracetamol and co-codamol (eg paracetamol every 4hrs and cc every four hrs, 2hrs apart) worked pain wise, but it made me very sleepy!!! Talk to your GP he'll see you right.
Hope you get well soon.


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2012)

That sounds like a lot of paracetamol, should take no more than 8 x 500mg every 24 hours (be it paracetamol or co-codamol) and no more than 2 tablets every 4 hours. 
I could have completely misread what you wrote of course 
GWS


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2012)

Very nasty for the liver if you take too much - alternate ibuprofen and paracetamol every 2 hours, NOT paracetamol and co-codamol. If you need the codeine to intersperse, ask the GP to just prescribe codeine only (will mess with your guts though)

Also, ibuprofen, only 400mg at any time and always with something to eat

I read way too many painkiller packets!


----------



## Mark Walker (11 Dec 2012)

Great to hear the views of every one who has posted.
At the moment the real challenge is getting a good nights sleep.
I am taking 2 x pmol before bed and another 2 when I wake up in pain about 4 am.
During the day I am in semi pain but try to manage without painkillers at the moment.
Want to keep my stomach settled for now.
The pay off for me is pain from the elbow v stomach upset .and I love my food!!
Thanks again
Mark


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Dec 2012)

My broken elbow ended my golfing hobby, so every cloud and all that 

Seriously though it can take a while. I can't recall exactly how long mine took to be totally pain free, you just start to notice it less and less with the more you do IMO.

Make sure you do what ever the physio tells you though, I didn't and now can't quite fully extend my right arm, (which was what ended my golf career).

My Son has just broken his elbow actually last week. His front wheel just went from under him although I suspect he lost it on a painted line, but however it happened he's crook now and has his left arm in a sling for Christmas

GWS


----------



## simon.r (11 Dec 2012)

OH broke her elbow in May and is still getting intermittent pain from it - sorry! She took prescribed co-codamol (30mg?) for 2 or 3 weeks after the break, which made her drowsy and eventually led to quite severe headaches.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2012)

Smashed my elbow in 2008. Almost 5 years and a bucket of titanium later and its still very painful.


----------



## Mark Walker (18 Dec 2012)

One month on and pain easing a little.
Loaned a turbo trainer from the owner of my local bike shop (peddlers of Redcar) ,this is the benifit of buying from your local bike shop ,I popped in the other day for a bit of crack,told Greg that I was worried about cycling again and he offered to loan me a turbo trainer. Good service this.
Tried it tonight and no way will I be back on the road any time soon. Apparently I have boken the bone that effectivly you use when turning the door key or using a door handle. therfore the arm movement you use moving from the tops to the drops and changing gear is hellish painfull .
I have never used a turbo before so I will persevere ,as luck would have it I can still run so I have uped my running to 4 x 1 hour runs a week ,along with a couple of turbo sessions this should keep me fit.
Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply .
regards
Mark


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2012)

Good news. You can't fall off a turbo, so they are good for injuries, especially upper body.


----------



## Mark Walker (19 Dec 2012)

First turbo this morning, 15 w/u and used an old running session of 1min hard 1 min easy plus 10 min w/d
Not my idea of fun but will keep at , try to get up to an hour session .
*I suspect it was a bit of craic . *you are dead right TMN do not know why I used this spelling I do not normally .must be the pain from my elbow !!
Mind you ,nice bit of alliteration from you TMN.


----------

